# Hunting Lake Seminole



## woodcockk

Birds,Birds and more Birds up Spring Creek but no kills. These birds have become extremely smart. No birds up Fairchilds.


----------



## bbb

Indeed the ducks are acting smart. We jumped ducks in 3 different areas, set up and they never came back. I've always had luck with them coming back. Maybe it was the weather.

The cans are everywhere out from Sealeys. 

The ducks up Spring Creek have been shot out. That and the "assumption" that one boat up the creek shot their limits of redheads took them back to the landing and came back for more Saturday morning around 7:45. We saw at least 4 ducks hit the water early and all we killed in that spot was redheads. At least thats the only reason I can see to leave the blind so quickly and then return 10 minutes later. Either it was the redhead limit or maybe they downed a can. The fact that they have a Georgia sponsor DU sticker on the front of their truck and a DU license plate on their trailer really makes you scratch your head.

BTW.....Georgia DNR has your license plate and will make it a priority to check you at any landing they see you at.


----------



## UnklRico

I really hate it when people who know better do that stuff. Maybe they just forgot to get extra shells and had to go back for them. Doubt it though.

We got a lot of new mallards Friday evening around Lake Oconee. Maybe some will move down towards you guys this week. I will be in KY for the next two weeks so someone needs to do something with my share of the birds til I get back.


----------



## widgeon

Where are the ringnecks? I didn't see but a couple of ringers when I was down there. The place used to be infested with'em.


----------



## bbb

I was out this morning. Saw maybe 30-50 ringers. Mostly cans.

South Florida is claiming to have a bunch of ringers. They may have kept migrating this year.

Buddies pond 5 miles from the lake has been holding about a thousand ringers for the last 3 weeks. Even after hunting them each Saturday they still come back strong for the next weekend.


----------



## d_white

I've been on Lake Seminole all week. This is the first time I've bathed since Sunday..been too lazy and tired...only reason I came back to town was to spend some time to make sure I still have a girlfriend at the end of the week..but I'll head back down to the lake when I get done late tonight.. Canvasbacks...It's painful to sit there and watch 40 of them circle above your head and decoys at 10 yards up...then have some of them land and swim around...then wait till they fly off to go sit with real birds....been happenin all week. I have seen some people trying to bust them..I'll wait till January though. Ringers are becoming few a far between but we've managed a few. Killed some ruddy ducks the other morning. Saw some spoonies and one mallard today...but they were only close enough if you were the sky busters that sat down from us  

Man I love this game.


----------



## WOODIE13

bbb said:


> The ducks up Spring Creek have been shot out. That and the "assumption" that one boat up the creek shot their limits of redheads took them back to the landing and came back for more Saturday morning around 7:45. We saw at least 4 ducks hit the water early and all we killed in that spot was redheads. At least thats the only reason I can see to leave the blind so quickly and then return 10 minutes later. Either it was the redhead limit or maybe they downed a can. The fact that they have a Georgia sponsor DU sticker on the front of their truck and a DU license plate on their trailer really makes you scratch your head.
> 
> BTW.....Georgia DNR has your license plate and will make it a priority to check you at any landing they see you at.



I once saw some guys up in VA during the last day of season, in some nasty ice flows, shoot the he!! out of some cans, made a couple trips back to the ramp, drop off the birds to a buddy and go back out and commence to shoot some more, plus did not bother to go after any that went down in the ice. The federal wardens were watching from Hospital Point and caught their buddy with untagged cans and hit them up for over the limit X 3 and wanton waste on four accounts. Hard to argue with video.


----------



## woodcockk

There were alot of Can in the Fairchilds area last Sat,plus ringers. Didnt hunt this week but it sounds like if we wait until Jan we will have plenty to do. Im headed to AR for two days with my son. You all have a great Christmas


----------



## d_white

DNR busted 15 boats at cummings with cans. One guy had killed 20. 20 canvasbacks at $500 fine per bird. Do the math. Glad they got him. I've seen several floating around dead too, and that's a shame. Have a Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## woodcockk

Man they deserve it. There were hundreds last week. I cant believe someone is that stupid. Did very little on our part today. Ringers few and far between


----------



## SG-20

Why don't yall put a sign on I-75 tellin folks to get in on the goat rodeo that is already in progress at an already overhunted lake!  

For the inbreds that got busted, good for them.

For those that have the sense not to shoot birds out of season, thank you.

For those that like to brag on where they kill birds, have some respect for those that hunt responsibly on the same waters. 

This is a sore subject for me, had to vent. JW


----------



## Boudreaux

SG-20 said:


> Why don't yall put a sign on I-75 tellin folks to get in on the goat rodeo that is already in progress at an already overhunted lake!
> 
> For those that like to brag on where they kill birds, have some respect for those that hunt responsibly on the same waters.
> 
> JW




Hey JW, where are you hunting on Saturday morning. Though I might go out there tomorrow a.m. and give you a scouting report.


----------



## haphazard

LOL


----------



## widgeon

SG-20 said:


> Why don't yall put a sign on I-75 tellin folks to get in on the goat rodeo that is already in progress at an already overhunted lake!
> 
> For the inbreds that got busted, good for them.
> 
> For those that have the sense not to shoot birds out of season, thank you.
> 
> For those that like to brag on where they kill birds, have some respect for those that hunt responsibly on the same waters.
> 
> This is a sore subject for me, had to vent. JW



It ain't that big of a secret!


----------



## SG-20

GA, I'll have the coffee hot for ya.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Derek Edge

Just got in last night and after two days of hunting......nothing. The spots I hunted with good sucess last week were dry this week. Ringers were very few and far between. In fact the only ones I did manage to see were out in the middle of the Flint. I did manage to find a huge group of Cans and a few bluebills yesterday, so maybe they will still be there next week (though I seriously doubt it). I think, wait, I know there were alot of people shooting the Cans both days. I had a buddy linc me and said that his group had already shot a mess of them Wednesday, and then haulded @ss out of there after assuming that someone called the DNR......shame, shame. After loading the boat up yesterday at Wingates, I watched two guys basically show off their 5 drake Cans right there in the parking lot...I couldn't believe it. It was as if they didn't know..really! Anyway, I'm going to try to get back down next week and after that I'm done with the lake for the season. Oh, by the way, there was a hell of alot of shooting down by the dam yesterday morning, so maybe someone had some luck???


----------



## TimberWacker07

How do yall cook ringnecks and how good are they? Down here they are considered a trash duck.


----------



## woodcockk

Best way is to marinate them in Worchester sauce with garlic salt and minced onion. Then put them on the grill. They sure taste good after that!!


----------



## agbps

Marinate in Dale's or Allegro................ 

Grill em Medium, pinch your nose shut and down the hatch..........

JK, Ringers aren't bad providing they haven't been on the turd ponds with the Shovelers.

I gumbo most of the Blackjacks we kill.............


----------



## 1100

Ringers are NOT A TRASHDUCK to me. If it wasn't for ringnecks and wooddies we wouldn't have much duck hunting in my part of the world. 

Ringnecks are very sporty to hunt, decoy well (sometimes), and can flat move it when they are in the dive mode. Folks around here used to call them "jet ducks". 

I like them marinated in Dales or Moores, wrapped in bacon and grilled.
They are also great stir-fried in olive oil with bell peppers, onions and garlic. So good I'm eating them again tonight after feeding on them last night.

Enjoy and God bless.


----------



## Red-Dog

After hunting all day with no lunch, then go back to camp and drink several cold,tall ones...they are pretty taste raw too!


----------



## 1100

Red-Dog said:


> After hunting all day with no lunch, then go back to camp and drink several cold,tall ones...they are pretty taste raw too!




I think I'll have to take your word on that one. I do like em a little rare.


----------

